

Hiring: UpOut is hiring its founding team. - martinshen

We're UpOut. We're a two man operation who previously ran a web design firm from our dorm room at Babson College's E-tower. My name is Martin and my cofounder is this guy named Will.<p>UpOut helps people have an awesome time out by bringing together the right activities and the right people.<p>We released our first version here:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2485474
and have been building it up ever since with much more to come.<p>We're looking to bring on 2 to 3 developers or designers to help us grow the company. We're looking for people really wanting to get in on the ground floor so salaries will only be enough to cover expenses. However, we are offering generous amounts of equity and a place to crash in SOMA, San Francisco.<p>If you're interested, please email me at martin@UpOut.com
======
djb_hackernews
Hi Martin,

clickable: <http://www.upout.com>

<http://www.upout.com/martin> <\- dead link from company page

<http://blog.upout.com/> <\- dead link from home page

~~~
martinshen
Thanks. /martin isn't dead though. We're finishing up our next dev version
then we'll push out our blog.

------
thetabyte
I've spoken to Martin before, and was incredibly impressed. It seems like a
good opportunity, and I encourage people to take him up on the offer!

~~~
martinshen
thanks thetabyte?... who are you btw?

------
martinshen
We're still on the lookout. Please email me if interested or have further
questions!

